# July's Pic of the Month Comp.



## harrigab

;D looking forward to some good summer pics (Northern Hemisphere anyway), ssame rules as usual folks, 2 pics per member, taken within calendar month of comp, let's be having them ;D


----------



## marathonman

Well, I'll get this started. Jasper is starting the 4th of July a day early!


----------



## aliciavp

This one was taken yesterday morning at 6am... as soon as Lazlo realises we are going outside into the blistering Melbourne cold... he climbs up the stairs until I: coax him down with treats/carry him.


----------



## tatertick

No matter how big I get, I'll never be too big for momma to hold!


----------



## mswhipple

Whiskey is a sweetie pie!! I think, though, that the picture you post for this competition is supposed to have been taken during the same month... July pic/July competition. Maybe you have a photo you have taken in the month of July?? ;D ;D ;D _Hope so, because she is adorable!)_


----------



## Bodhi

Bodhi










Cedar










Aloha,


----------



## sillybluecreature

Oops! Thanks mswhipple, I will post another one soon! Just got to get to that computer. Newbie to this forum. I'll get it right soon!


----------



## sillybluecreature

Ok here's today's photo (11 weeks)


----------



## MilesMom

Top Pic is Chase -13 months and 2nd is Miles- 2.5 years. Both taken on the Red Meadow Trail in Mammoth.


----------



## mdcrec

A day on Lake Champlain with our boy Cash Capone.


----------



## einspänner

Scout posing by the marsh


----------



## getsome

My first post doubles down on vizlas, and includes both Dash (left) and his sister Moxie (right).
~B


----------



## getsome

Dash just learned how to swim, and I think he was quite proud of himself. Just turned 6mo recently. 
~B


----------



## samkins

Mr. Moose taking over a bed, he is SOO handsome! I love this pic of him, so regal


----------



## lilyloo

Here's a photo of Ruby and me enjoying our morning coffee outside on the new couches my husband and I built. I say "our" because a few minutes after this photo was taken I put down my cup on the coffee table an she stole a couple drinks. Rotten!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

lilyloo said:


> Here's a photo of Ruby and me ...


Nice couch!

From what I see I can guess that Ruby hates to have her nails trimmed.


----------



## lilyloo

Bob said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of Ruby and me ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice couch!
> 
> From what I see I can guess that Ruby hates to have her nails trimmed.
Click to expand...

Haha, yes! My husband and I have been saying all week, "We need to cut her nails tonight!" 

Tonight, definitely tonight...


----------



## mdcrec

Our dog Cash Capone


----------



## einspänner

Edit- whoops! forgot I'd already posted one!


----------



## tknafox2

Wow!! What gorgeous pictures this month... Our Summer V's seem to really be in their Glory... I Really love all the photos!!!


----------



## kirky2

Juice at 9 weeks old. Doing very well not licking the lens.


----------



## aliciavp

Lazlo, exercising self-control...


----------



## tknafox2

What a priceless expression... LOL... He looks to be using self hypnosis!!!

Oh is that a little drool at the corners of his mouth??


----------



## aliciavp

tknafox2 said:


> What a priceless expression... LOL... He looks to be using self hypnosis!!!
> 
> Oh is that a little drool at the corners of his mouth??


hahaha, i think it is! He LOVES caramelised popcorn!


----------



## trevor1000

He is starting to take on a bit of style
Growing up way to fast
We were on _Robin Patrol _ in the back yard.
Have a few doves which is kind of nice too.


----------



## Ksana

We had a quick stop to stretch our legs during the seven hours drive to our V's competition event. This is how our boy is stretching his legs...


----------



## Ksana

My V boy did not like the hotel room we got this time around (we stayed at this hotel before and he was Ok' with other rooms, but not with this one on some reason). We brought several of his blankets (you can see two of them covering the bed). And this is how my picky eater was taking his food, with his legs, chicken legs style, not leaving his blankets.


----------



## harrigab

hoping to get some good pics of Ruby on another grouse day this weekend


----------



## MsRosie

Róka and I were out in the Black Hills this week and both had a blast. He loved all the prairie grass!


----------



## MsRosie

Fetchin' up sticks for momma


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Duke at 11 months...he is the most wonderful dog. 
He is very curious and loves to share his pool with his friends...


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

One tuckered pup!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Zeke cautiously checking out a snapping turtle digging a nest in our yard.


----------



## daul77

Tucker has been practicing his horror movie poses 😄😉


----------



## Joe c.

Happy boy!!


----------



## daul77

LLCoolT
Ladies love him.


----------



## hcrowder

Penny's first trip to the seaside.


----------



## samkins

Moose got buried in the sand!


----------



## redbirddog

Alien dogs. Confuse coyotes. They have no idea what to do when these strange creatures come upon them. RUN fast as you can away. (Outfox Field Guards on).

RBD


----------



## RugersParents

Who can get the toy first!


----------



## RugersParents

2nd entry. Headed to the sandbar in Martinez lake.


----------



## Rbka

Nico (6months) & Winston (1 year) keeping lookout from the shore. They are not related but are totally bff's <3


----------



## harrigab

you wouldn't think this was July! but then again, it was Yorkshire..on a grouse moor,,enough said!


----------



## einspänner

harrigab said:


> you wouldn't think this was July! but then again, it was Yorkshire..on a grouse moor,,enough said!


That settles it! I'm moving!!!


----------



## trevor1000

He refused to move so I had to make the bed (somewhat) around him


----------



## Ozkar

Doing what they do best. This fox was more than half Zsa Zsa's size, but she managed to retrieve it from 100 metres away up a steep hill. I wished someone was there to video it. It was pretty funny watching her retrieve this fox, not allowing it to touch the ground, her head up high almost breaking her neck.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Bringing home the ball. It's fantastic exercise. Especially for a pup with an arthritic elbow.


----------



## texasred

Ozkar said:


> Doing what they do best. This fox was more than half Zsa Zsa's size, but she managed to retrieve it from 100 metres away up a steep hill. I wished someone was there to video it. It was pretty funny watching her retrieve this fox, not allowing it to touch the ground, her head up high almost breaking her neck.


Something went wrong with your picture. Maybe you could try and repost it.


----------



## Laika

Went to Lake Tahoe this last week. 

Although it was warm, it wasn't too hot; Laika's tongue looks to tell another tale, but there were multiple water/swim breaks as we followed a stream for most of it


----------



## tknafox2

Ozkar... we can't see it, but you do a great job of describing it... so I have painted a picture in my head... 
Please try again... I'm so anxious to see this portrait!!!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

Haven't posted many pictures lately but here is a few! I know my trainer would give me a hard time about the foot up on her point but it looks good lol.


----------



## Joe c.

Bruno our flower child!! Good thing we have about an acre of sunflowers lots of casualties..


----------



## OttosMama

Goofy face photo shoot tonight. Someone's tired!


----------



## hotmischief

Boris on point to a pheasant and looking for grouse in N.Yorkshire.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Out for a hike and sometimes the instinct to be a bird dog is just too strong. Love this beautiful boy!


----------



## number10

Oquirrh said:


> Out for a hike and sometimes the instinct to be a bird dog is just too strong. Love this beautiful boy!


Beautiful countryside too.


----------



## organicthoughts

Birding


----------



## redbirddog

One of Bailey and Chloe's new" friends" in Las Trampas Wilderness area.
About a 6 month old (or younger) coyote pup greeted us with full song for 5 minutes as we hiked along.

More pictures and story.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/07/6-month-coyote-greets-us-as-we-hike.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Ozkar

Try again......


----------



## Ozkar

From the weekend....


----------



## tknafox2

Here it is the end of the Month, and I just happened to look around me as I sat her surfing the net... 
I just couldn't pass up the unique photo op!!!
Please excuse the trashed room :-[
Mr Ferguson in all his glory, with Pearl and Churro in the mirror, all conked out from a long hot day.
Oh... PS Pearl has a shave tummy, She had an ultra sound for Cushings disease... But so far good news, all is in relatively normal
range. YEAH!!!


----------



## harrigab

I caught Ruby doing her Pilates workout


----------



## Sydney

Trevi Is too big to fit under this now!!


----------

